
Sorry silicon valley liberals, freedom of thought is too important to mess with - generic_user
https://hacked.com/sorry-silicon-valley-liberals-freedom-of-thought-is-too-important-to-mess-with/
======
kafkaesq
Old topic; but the short response is no, this isn't a "freedom of thought"
issue.

xkcd says it best: [https://xkcd.com/1357/](https://xkcd.com/1357/)

~~~
dreta
Nobody’s mentioning the 1st Amendment here. People are arguing principle, not
law. You should let people speak their mind, no matter how offensive it is, or
how much you disagree with what’s said, you still should be capable of
listening and being able to criticise the content of the speech, not the
speaker.

As a side note, it’s easy to argue that the xkcd comic is false, since banning
a person from a public forum, effectively takes the person’s ability to speak.
If somebody doesn’t want to listen, they don’t have to, but taking someone’s
right to communicate their ideas is cowardly and uncivilised.

~~~
kafkaesq
No one has said Thiel shouldn't be able to speak his mind.

It's the fact that YC and FB continue to, implicitly, "host" his message that
Ellen Pao and others have called into question.

